# Does a smile indicate happiness?



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tucker does not smile when he is focused either. It does not mean he is not happy just focused. Sometimes in obedience class I will stop working with him and just rub his chest and give him praise. The smile always comes out then. Smiles are abundant when he is in playful mood.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm not sure of the "official" answer on that but I swear my first two goldens smiled when they were happy. They would both break out in smiles whenever one of us entered a room, plus their tails would thump like crazy. I've seen Toby smile at people he likes so I suspect they do. 

My favorite smile is when their tongues hang out of the mouth sideways.:smooch::smooch:


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

No worries, cosmo always looks serious. I thought it was an indication that he isn't happy. That is until I looked at pictures of his littermates - they look like a grumpy lot. The golden smile is charming but I don't think a lack of it indicates unhappiness.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

.........I don't feel like she is unhappy at all. It just got me thinking I wondered if others saw her pictures (without a smile) and thought........"Ohhhhh she looks sad, shes not smiling" even though she might smile a split second *after *the camera shot...lol 
Id be crushed! Than again maybe I just think too much


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

What we usually call a "smile" is really more of a relaxed mouth posture. You'll often see a closed mouth with concentration, focus, stress, etc. An open mouth indicates a more relaxed mental state. The closed-mouth/open-mouth as a measure of relaxation is probably most useful when the dog is in an active state. When my dogs are just hangin' around the house, everything else about their body says relaxed, even when their mouths are closed. It's often contextual.... which is why there's also open-mouth stress.... like at the vet... accompanied by panting.

Bottom line: It's very hard to isolate one piece of the dog's anatomy and use it as a judge of the emotional state. You kind of have to look at the big picture.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

When I get that same look from Jacks I usually wind up leaning over to kiss him to pieces. So sweet<:

"Smiling" can be a sign of stress too. Or the dog is winded or hot. It doesn't always mean your dog is happy and showing his joy.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

FlyingQuizini said:


> What we usually call a "smile" is really more of a relaxed mouth posture. You'll often see a closed mouth with concentration, focus, stress, etc. An open mouth indicates a more relaxed mental state. The closed-mouth/open-mouth as a measure of relaxation is probably most useful when the dog is in an active state. When my dogs are just hangin' around the house, everything else about their body says relaxed, even when their mouths are closed. It's often contextual.... which is why there's also open-mouth stress.... like at the vet... accompanied by panting.
> 
> Bottom line: It's very hard to isolate one piece of the dog's anatomy and use it as a judge of the emotional state. You kind of have to look at the big picture.


I thought that........but could have never put it into words as you have


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Megora said:


> When I get that same look from Jacks *I usually wind up leaning over to kiss him to pieces. So sweet<:*
> 
> "Smiling" can be a sign of stress too. Or the dog is winded or hot. It doesn't always mean your dog is happy and showing his joy.


um hmmm.... see those darker areas under her eyes close to her nose? Thats right where she gets those kisses


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I believe that the true indicator of a golden's happiness is in the sparkle of their eyes and in the swish of their tail. 

To me if their mouths are open it means that they are warm or hot - which looks great in a photo.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

KaMu said:


> I thought that........but could have never put it into words as you have


Ha! Thanks! I wasn't sure it made a lick of sense...


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey has the serious look too whenever i call his name or say anything. I love it! He also has his tongue hanging out the side of his mouth alott of the time lol!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I like to think that Golden grin is a smile but I suspect that it's a human interpretation. Mine "smile" a lot but I judge their happiness but their body language, the look in their eyes and the way the tail wags or thumps. I have tow very happy Goldens, I know this because when they are NOT happy they let me know in NO UNCERTAIN terms. No other dog smiles quite like a Golden and No other dog can "pout" like one too.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Phillyfisher said:


> Tucker does not smile when he is focused either. It does not mean he is not happy just focused. Sometimes in obedience class I will stop working with him and just rub his chest and give him praise. The smile always comes out then. Smiles are abundant when he is in playful mood.



 I'm adding to my own post here........ Last night a few of my sons came to visit. When I walked upstairs there was Roxy on the couch smack in the middle of two of them with a smile that didn't stop. I couldn't stop but just stare and smile at all three of them!!! I guess the pretzel my son was sharing with her didn't hurt either ! Very cute.


And did I mention they are all planning to dognap her?!


----------



## Debbi (Nov 1, 2012)

My golden really does smile! If I have been gone for a couple of house, he greets me with tail thumping and his lips raised briefly on the sides. He won't do it on command but I'm trying to "name" it when he does it so he will learn to do it on command.


----------

